# Just introducing myself



## mentalman (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello All,

 My name's Andrew, and I live in Missoula, MT.  I am currently an advanced white belt in Chinese Karaho Kempo Karate, and a freshman at the University of Montana's College of Technology here.  

 I've been studying Kempo for about 1 1/2 years now, and am really fascinated with the Ki, mental, and spiritual aspects of martial arts as well as the meditative aspects of practicing my katas - I kind of forget about time when I do them.  

 I joined Martial Talk because I'd like to post when I can - which is not very often because college starts up next week and I tend to lose myself in the learning, but you can e-mail me or PM me and I'll reply when I get to it.  As a post in the greetings forums said, "be prepared to become obsessed with this community" and I must admit, I already have - I've been reading the posts on here for about 3 months now, and have found some really good discussions and answers to some of the questions I have had - the post in "General Self-defense" on "getting past the mental thing", and some of the other philisophical stuff.  

 Well, I've gotta go now, but I look forward to meeting more of you and learning more about this community!

 Sincerely yours,

 Andrew


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi mentalman, welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome!  :wavey:  We look forward to your input!

 - Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome, Mentalman.  Enjoy the boards.


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, great to have you onboard.


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and ask any questions that you may have!

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome mentalman.  Enjoy all the vast knowledge you will find here.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome Mentalman, enjoy the forums, there is a lot of good information in the back threads as well.  TW


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and stay with your college classes first.  Enjoy the art when you can......Aloha


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Mentalman! Welcome to Martial Talk forums. :asian: 

-Vadim


----------

